

7 things I've learnt in 3 years coding my first indie game - patchfx
http://chrismdp.com/2015/01/seven-things-i-ve-learnt-in-3-years-coding-my-first-indie-game/

======
chrismdp
I'm the developer, and happy to answer questions!

